# Tool, Korn, Old Metallica



## kkkllol (Feb 29, 2008)

fuck ya metal is the shit, slayer, devil driver, mastsdon, lamb of god, children of bodom.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 29, 2008)

Tool is definately the shit. Kind of an insult to put their name next the korn though.


----------



## kkkllol (Feb 29, 2008)

old korn is awesome, what are you some sort of world of warcraft junkie, if so FUCK OFF!!!


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 29, 2008)

kkkllol said:


> old korn is awesome, what are some sort of world of warcraft junkie, is so FUCK OFF!!!


Chill out dude I was joking. I was making my comment based on an interview with tool. Here.. YouTube - TOOL--Interview 2006 Part 1  You're right though, old korn is pretty good. Their new stuff is crap though, like maynard implies. WoW junkie? Sure I play.


----------



## kkkllol (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks for the link


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 29, 2008)

np man, tool is one of my all time fav bands. they put so much into their work, and take pride in it. you gotta respect that.


----------



## smoke two joints (Mar 1, 2008)

absolutley man tool are actually AWESOME! i hadnt really heard their stuff until i joined this forum and WOW! they blow my mind when im blitzed


----------



## panhead (Mar 1, 2008)

WoldofWeedcraft said:


> Tool is definately the shit. Kind of an insult to put their name next the korn though.


Korn is also a waste of one of the best drummers in the world,i hope he quits soon.


----------



## celldweller321 (Mar 1, 2008)

Fuck yeh lamb of god all the way i broke my fist on some guys face at a concert in va the lead singer mike morton went to my highschool


----------



## kkkllol (Mar 1, 2008)

ya try doin shrooms and listen to tool, the shit


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Mar 1, 2008)

never seen em live without "visual assistance"


----------



## KindBud420 (Mar 1, 2008)

WoldofWeedcraft said:


> Tool is definately the shit. Kind of an insult to put their name next the korn though.


Old Korn Was Good As Shit. You Cant Talk About KoRn Like That Man. Every Since They put out Take a Look In the Mirror They started Sucking After That.


----------



## KindBud420 (Mar 1, 2008)

Any My Top Favorites Right Now ARe ::

Lamb Of God
Chimaira
Machine Head
Devil Driver


No Order


----------



## gotdamunchies (Mar 1, 2008)

I couldnt agree more, Tool is by far my all time favortite, and every album I become even more of a fan.....


----------



## gotdamunchies (Mar 1, 2008)

vVVvxXXx said:


> old korn is fuckin sweet, i think you need to go back to your preppy music, and warcraft, and stay the fuck out of this metal thread, bitch!!


You have to be 14...have you nothing better to do than insult people.....one of the most absurd things ever is to judge people on musical taste


----------



## vVVvxXXx (Mar 1, 2008)

you are a discrace to tool


----------



## gotdamunchies (Mar 1, 2008)

sorry I was wrong, you must 12


----------



## gotdamunchies (Mar 1, 2008)

damn, your grannie wasnt supposed to tell anyone...but since ya already know want some pics for the family album?? Did ya know she likes it in the ass?


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Mar 1, 2008)

Please stop these stupid insulting posts, and get back on subject. Respect the guy who opened this thread, and take it elsewhere. The rude comment I made at the beginning was a joke, and yes old korn is good.


----------

